# Painting Death Company/Lemartes - colour schemes



## The Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm currently painting the new lemartes mini, and having a b**ch of a time getting the highlights consistent. I'm doing a mild blend to the edges with a crisp highlight on them. I have the back part almost right, but i really cant get it going on the front.

Going through this on all my death company isn't really going to be a fun experience, so is there any other feasible colour scheme for my DC?

Will post WiP tomorrow with sunlight k:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Death company is traditonally black, but there is nothing to say you have to paint them this colour. You could just have black shoulder pads, jump packs and helmets, with the normal red painted bodies.

Unfortunatly I cant really help with painting black, as its my weakest colour.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I prefer Blue highlights to grey on black. 

I used to use the very old Deadly Nightshade GW paint but when it was discontinued I had a devil of a time keeping a good constant colour on my Red Scorpions.

The Foundation Necron Abyss has helped me with that.

But whatever colour you choose the best trick is to batch mix highlight colours in pots. ( Mixing replacements before you run out is a must too.)

You waste less paint this way as well. 

xenobiotic is doing some very convincing dirty white ones.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58718&page=22


----------



## The Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

humakt: same here!
vash: Yeah i liked the blue highlights EM did on Lemartes, i started to try it, but failed epically! Thanks for the tips

Lemartes, Guardian of the Lost - very beginning of WIP:


----------

